# Question for all you CZ owners



## freeze3kgt (Aug 7, 2010)

I was looking to get a CZ 75b from a local gun shop and i noticed a lot of scratches on the end of the barrel. Gun shop guy said they could order a new one and that it was just normal wear from the slide and all guns do this. I am fairly new to shooting guns and my 1911 I just purchased has only 850 rounds and has NO scratches on the barrel. So wondering if this was common for CZ's or all guns for that matter.


Thanks for any input 

Wes


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

One of my cZs has a few scratches on the end of the barrel but I am not concerned. It is an excellent shooter.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Who cares? My CZ75B is an outstanding shooter; safe utterly reliable. If you shoot a firearm it is going to get marked. Why worry about it? I have never had any idea of selling my firearms, or keeping them for posterity. I plan to shoot them until I die and then I won't care what happens to them. They will have protected me in my lifetime, which is what they are for.


----------



## Big Bill (Sep 30, 2010)

I haven't noticed any scratches on my CZ 75BD. But, I wouldn't worry about it. BTW, I'd ask for a discount on the one with the scratches. Maybe he'll give you a good discount.


----------



## freeze3kgt (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks for the replies. sorry been away for a while busy with work 

i was just a little concerned with the marks being on the cz with out it being shot and was wondering if that would cause any problems later on 

again thank you for the replies


----------



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

I take it you're referring to the exposed barrel when the slide is pulled back and not the exterior of the slide itself. If it's just the barrel, the it's nothing of any concern. Most semi autos will put some scratches on the end of the barrel, at least all I've ever owned do. If it is external on the slide, then it's just a matter of cosmetics when talking about a used gun.


----------

